# اللغــة العـربيــة ومكانتهـا بيـن اللغــات



## gamehdi (10 أغسطس 2007)

أهميـة اللغــة :
اللغة فكر ناطق، والتفكير لغة صامتة. واللغة هي معجزة الفكر الكبرى. 
إن للغة قيمة جوهرية كبرى في حياة كل أمة فإنها الأداة التي تحمل الأفكار، وتنقل المفاهيم فتقيم بذلك روابط الاتصال بين أبناء الأمة الواحدة ، وبها يتم التقارب والتشابه والانسجام بينهم. إن القوالب اللغوية التي توضع فيها الأفكار، والصور الكلامية التي تصاغ فيها المشاعر والعواطف لا تنفصل مطلقاً عن مضمونها الفكري والعاطفي .
إن اللغة هي الترسانة الثقافية التي تبني الأمة وتحمي كيانها. وقد قال فيلسوف الألمان فيخته : ((اللغة تجعل من الأمة الناطقة بها كلاً متراصاً خاضعاً لقوانين . إنها الرابطة الحقيقية بين عالم الأجسام وعالم الأذهان )) .
ويقول الراهب الفرنسي غريغوار : (( إن مبدأ المساواة الذي أقرته الثورة يقضي بفتح أبواب التوظف أمام جميع المواطنين، ولكن تسليم زمام الإدارة إلى أشخاص لا يحسنون اللغة القومية يؤدي إلى محاذير كبيرة، وأما ترك هؤلاء خارج ميادين الحكم والإدارة فيخالف مبدأ المساواة، فيترتب على الثورة - والحالة هذه - أن تعالج هذه المشكلة معالجة جدية؛ وذلك بمحاربة اللهجات المحلية، ونشر اللغة الفرنسية الفصيحة بين جميع المواطنين )) .
ويقول فوسلر : (( إن اللغة القومية وطن روحي يؤوي من حُرِمَ وطنَه على الأرض )) .
ويقول مصطفى صادق الرافعي : (( إن اللغة مظهر من مظاهر التاريخ، والتاريخ صفة الأمة. كيفما قلّبت أمر اللغة - من حيث اتصالها بتاريخ الأمة واتصال الأمة بها - وجدتها الصفة الثابتة التي لا تزول إلا بزوال الجنسية وانسلاخ الأمة من تاريخها .))
وقد صدر بيان من مجلس الثورة الفرنسية يقول : (( أيها المواطنون : ليدفع كلاً منكم تسابق مقدس للقضاء على اللهجات في جميع أقطار فرنسا لأن تلك اللهجات رواسب من بقايا عهود الإقطاع والاستعباد .)) 
*أهمية اللغة العربية :
*اللغة - عند العرب - معجزة الله الكبرى في كتابه المجيد .
لقد حمل العرب الإسلام إلى العالم، وحملوا معه لغة القرآن العربية واستعربت شعوب غرب آسيا وشمال إفريقية بالإسلام فتركت لغاتها الأولى وآثرت لغة القرآن، أي أن حبهم للإسلام هو الذي عربهم، فهجروا ديناً إلى دين، وتركوا لغة إلى أخرى .
لقد شارك الأعاجم الذين دخلوا الإسلام في عبء شرح قواعد العربية وآدابها للآخرين فكانوا علماء النحو والصرف والبلاغة بفنونها الثلاثة : المعاني ، والبيان ، والبديع .
وقد غبر دهر طويل كانت اللغة العربية هي اللغة الحضارية الأولى في العالم .
واللغة العربية أقدم اللغات التي ما زالت تتمتع بخصائصها من ألفاظ وتراكيب وصرف ونحو وأدب وخيال، مع الاستطاعة في التعبير عن مدارك العلم المختلفة. ونظراً لتمام القاموس العربي وكمال الصرف والنحو فإنها تعد أمّ مجموعة من اللغات تعرف باللغات الأعرابية أي التي نشأت في شبه جزيرة العرب ، أو العربيات من حميرية وبابلية وآرامية وعبرية وحبشية، أو الساميات في الاصطلاح الغربي وهو مصطلح عنصري يعود إلى أبناء نوح الثلاثة : سام وحام ويافث. فكيف ينشأ ثلاثة أخوة في بيت واحد ويتكلمون ثلاث لغات ؟
إن اللغة العربية أداة التعارف بين ملايين البشر المنتشرين في آفاق الأرض، وهي ثابتة في أصولها وجذورها، متجددة بفضل ميزاتها وخصائصها .
إن الأمة العربية أمة بيان، والعمل فيها مقترن بالتعبير والقول، فللغة في حياتها شأن كبير وقيمة أعظم من قيمتها في حياة أي أمة من الأمم. إن اللغة العربية هي الأداة التي نقلت الثقافة العربية عبر القرون، وعن طريقها وبوساطتها اتصلت الأجيال العربية جيلاً بعد جيل في عصور طويلة، وهي التي حملت الإسلام وما انبثق عنه من حضارات وثقافات، وبها توحد العرب قديماً وبها يتوحدون اليوم ويؤلفون في هذا العالم رقعة من الأرض تتحدث بلسان واحد وتصوغ أفكارها وقوانينها وعواطفها في لغة واحدة على تنائي الديار واختلاف الأقطار وتعدد الدول. واللغة العربية هي أداة الاتصال ونقطة الالتقاء بين العرب وشعوب كثيرة في هذه الأرض أخذت عن العرب جزءاً كبيراً من ثقافتهم واشتركت معهم - قبل أن تكون ( الأونيسكو ) والمؤسسات الدولية - في الكثير من مفاهيمهم وأفكارهم ومثلهم، وجعلت الكتاب العربي المبين ركناً أساسياً من ثقافتها، وعنصراً جوهرياً في تربيتها الفكرية والخلقية .
إن الجانب اللغوي جانب أساسي من جوانب حياتنا، واللغة مقوم من أهم مقومات حياتنا وكياننا، وهي الحاملة لثقافتنا ورسالتنا والرابط الموحد بيننا والمكون لبنية تفكيرنا، والصلة بين أجيالنا، والصلة كذلك بيننا وبين كثير من الأمم .
إن اللغة من أفضل السبل لمعرفة شخصية أمتنا وخصائصها، وهي الأداة التي سجلت منذ أبعد العهود أفكارنا وأحاسيسنا. وهي البيئة الفكرية التي نعيش فيها، وحلقة الوصل التي تربط الماضي بالحاضر بالمستقبل. إنها تمثل خصائص الأمة، وقد كانت عبر التاريخ مسايرة لشخصية الأمة العربية، تقوى إذا قويت، وتضعف إذا ضعفت .
لقد غدت العربية لغة تحمل رسالة إنسانية بمفاهيمها وأفكارها، واستطاعت أن تكون لغة حضارة إنسانية واسعة اشتركت فيها أمم شتى كان العرب نواتها الأساسية والموجهين لسفينتها، اعتبروها جميعاً لغة حضارتهم وثقافتهم فاستطاعت أن تكون لغة العلم والسياسة والتجارة والعمل والتشريع والفلسفة والمنطق والتصوف والأدب والفن .
واللغة من الأمة أساس وحدتها، ومرآة حضارتها، ولغة قرآنها الذي تبوأ الذروة فكان مظهر إعجاز لغتها القومية .
إن القرآن بالنسبة إلى العرب جميعاً كتاب لبست فيه لغتهم ثوب الإعجاز، وهو كتاب يشد إلى لغتهم مئات الملايين من أجناس وأقوام يقدسون لغة العرب، ويفخرون بأن يكون لهم منها نصيب .
وأورد هنا بعض الأقوال لبعض العلماء الأجانب قبل العرب في أهمية اللغة العربية . يقول الفرنسي إرنست رينان : (( اللغة العربية بدأت فجأة على غاية الكمال، وهذا أغرب ما وقع في تاريخ البشر، فليس لها طفولة ولا شيخوخة .)) 
ويقول الألماني فريتاغ : (( اللغة العربية أغنى لغات العالم )) .
ويقول وليم ورك : (( إن للعربية ليناً ومرونةً يمكنانها من التكيف وفقاً لمقتضيات العصر. ))
ويقول الدكتور عبد الوهاب عزام : (( العربية لغة كاملة محببة عجيبة، تكاد تصور ألفاظها مشاهد الطبيعة، وتمثل كلماتها خطرات النفوس، وتكاد تتجلى معانيها في أجراس الألفاظ، كأنما كلماتها خطوات الضمير ونبضات القلوب ونبرات الحياة . ))
ويقول مصطفى صادق الرافعي : (( إنما القرآن جنسية لغوية تجمع أطراف النسبة إلى العربية، فلا يزال أهله مستعربين به، متميزين بهذه الجنسية حقيقةً أو حكماً .))
ويقول الدكتور طه حسين : (( إن المثقفين العرب الذين لم يتقنوا لغتهم ليسوا ناقصي الثقافة فحسب، بل في رجولتهم نقص كبير ومهين أيضاً.))
*خصائص اللغة العربية: 
*للعربية خصائص كثيرة يضيق المجال عن حصرها في هذه المحاضرة، لذا سأقتصر على بعضها تاركاً، لمن أراد التوسع، الرجوع إلى أمهات الكتب في هذا المجال .
1 – الخصائص الصوتيـة :
إن اللغة العربية تملك أوسع مدرج صوتي عرفته اللغات، حيث تتوزع مخارج الحروف بين الشفتين إلى أقصى الحلق. وقد تجد في لغات أخرى غير العربية حروف أكثر عدداً ولكن مخارجها محصورة في نطاق أضيق ومدرج أقصر، كأن تكون مجتمعة متكاثرة في الشفتين وما والاهما من الفم أو الخيشوم في اللغات الكثيرة الغنة ( الفرنسية مثلاً)، أو تجدها متزاحمة من جهة الحلق .
وتتوزع هذه المخارج في هذا المدرج توزعاً عادلاً يؤدي إلى التوازن والانسجام بين الأصوات. ويراعي العرب في اجتماع الحروف في الكلمة الواحدة وتوزعها وترتيبها فيها حدوث الانسجام الصوتي والتآلف الموسيقي. فمثلاً لا تجتمع الزاي مع الظاء والسين والضاد والذال. ولا تجتمع الجيم مع القاف والظاء والطاء والغين والصاد، ولا الحاء مع الهاء، ولا الهاء قبل العين، ولا الخاء قبل الهاء ، ولا النون قبل الراء ، ولا اللام قبل الشين .
وأصوات العربية ثابتة على مدى العصور والأجيال منذ أربعة عشر قرناً. ولم يُعرف مثل هذا الثبات في لغة من لغات العالم في مثل هذا اليقين والجزم. إن التشويه الذي طرأ على لفظ الحروف العربية في اللهجات العامية قليل محدود، وهذه التغيرات مفرقة في البلاد العربية لا تجتمع كلها في بلد واحد. وهذا الثبات، على عكس اللغات الأجنبية، يعود إلى أمرين : القرآن، ونزعة المحافظة عند العرب .
وللأصوات في اللغة العربية وظيفة بيانية وقيمة تعبيرية، فالغين تفيد معنى الاستتار والغَيْبة والخفاء كما نلاحظ في : غاب ، غار ، غاص ، غال ، غام. والجيم تفيد معنى الجمع : جمع ، جمل، جمد ، جمر. وهكذا .
وليست هذه الوظيفة إلا في اللغة العربية ، فاللغات اللاتينية مثلاً ليس بين أنواع حروفها مثل هذه الفروق، فلو أن كلمتين اشتركتا في جميع الحروف لما كان ذلك دليلاً على أي اشتراك في المعنى. فعندنا الكلمات التالية في الفرنسية مشتركة في أغلب حروفها وأصواتها ولكن ليس بينها أي اشتراك في المعنى Ivre سكران oeuvre أثر أو تأليف ouvre يفتح livre كتاب lèvre شفة .
2 – الاشـتـقـاق :
الكلمات في اللغة العربية لا تعيش فرادى منعزلات بل مجتمعات مشتركات كما يعيش العرب في أسر وقبائل. وللكلمة جسم وروح، ولها نسب تلتقي مع مثيلاتها في مادتها ومعناها : كتب - كاتب - مكتوب - كتابة - كتاب.. فتشترك هذه الكلمات في مقدار من حروفها وجزء من أصواتها .
وتشترك الألفاظ المنتسبة إلى أصل واحد في قدر من المعنى وهو معنى المادة الأصلية العام. أما اللغات الأخرى كالأوروبية مثلاً فتغلب عليها الفردية . فمادة ( ب ن و ) في العربية يقابلها في الإنكليزية : son ابن و daughter بنت. أما في الفرنسية فتأتي مادة ( ك ت ب ) على الشكل التالي : كتاب livre مكتبة عامة bibliothèque محل بيع الكتب librairie يكتب ècrire مكتب bureau .
وثبات أصول الألفاظ ومحافظتها على روابطها الاشتقاقية يقابل استمرار الشخصية العربية خلال العصور، فالحفاظ على الأصل واتصال الشخصية واستمرارها صفة يتصف بها العرب كما تتصف بها لغتهم، إذ تمكن الخاصة الاشتقاقية من تمييز الدخيل الغريب من الأصيل .
إن اشتراك الألفاظ ، المنتمية إلى أصل واحد في أصل المعنى وفي قدر عام منه يسري في جميع مشتقات الأصل الواحد مهما اختلف العصر أو البيئة، يقابله توارث العرب لمكارم الأخلاق والمثل الخلقية والقيم المعنوية جيلاً بعد جيل. إن وسيلة الارتباط بين أجيال العرب هي الحروف الثابتة والمعنى العام .
والروابط الاشتقاقية نوع من التصنيف للمعاني في كلياتها وعمومياتها، وهي تعلم المنطق وتربط أسماء الأشياء المرتبطة في أصلها وطبيعتها برباط واحد، وهذا يحفظ جهد المتعلم ويوفر وقته .
إن خاصة الروابط الاشتقاقية في اللغة العربية تهدينا إلى معرفة كثير من مفاهيم العرب ونظراتهم إلى الوجود وعاداتهم القديمة، وتوحي بفكرة الجماعة وتعاونها وتضامنها في النفوس عن طريق اللغة.
3 – خصائص الكلمة العربية ( الشكل والهيئة أو البناء والصيغة أو الوزن ) :
إن صيغ الكلمات في العربية هي اتحاد قوالب للمعاني تُصبُّ فيها الألفاظ فتختلف في الوظيفة التي تؤديها. فالناظر والمنظور والمنظر تختلف في مدلولها مع اتفاقها في أصل المفهوم العام الذي هو النظر. الكلمة الأولى فيها معنى الفاعلية والثانية المفعولية والثالثة المكانية .
وللأبنية والقوالب وظيفة فكرية منطقية عقلية. لقد اتخذ العرب في لغتهم للمعاني العامة أو المقولات المنطقية قوالب أو أبنية خاصة : الفاعلية - المفعولية - المكان - الزمان - السببية - الحرفة - الأصوات - المشاركة - الآلة - التفضيل - الحدث .
إن الأبنية في العربية تعلم تصنيف المعاني وربط المتشابه منها برباط واحد، ويتعلم أبناء العربية المنطق والتفكير المنطقي مع لغتهم بطريقة ضمنية طبيعية فطرية .
وللأبنية وظيفة فنية، فقوالب الألفاظ وصيغ الكلمات في العربية أوزان موسيقية، أي أن كل قالب من هذه القوالب وكل بناء من هذه الأبنية ذو نغمة موسيقية ثابتة. فالقالب الدال على الفاعلية من الأفعال الثلاثية مثلاً هو دوماً على وزن فاعل والدال على المفعولية من هذه الأفعال على وزن مفعول .
وإن بين أوزان الألفاظ في العربية ودلالاتها تناسباً وتوافقاً، فصيغة ( فعّال) لمبالغة اسم الفاعل تدل بما فيها من تشديد الحرف الثاني على الشدة أو الكثرة، وبألف المد التي فيها على الامتداد والفاعلية الخارجية . 
وتتميز اللغة العربية بالموسيقية فجميع ألفاظها ترجع إلى نماذج من الأوزان الموسيقية، والكلام العربي نثراً كان أم شعراً هو مجموع من الأوزان ولا يخرج عن أن يكون تركيباً معيناً لنماذج موسيقية .
وقد استثمر الشعراء والكتاب العرب هذه الخاصة الموسيقية فقابلوا بين نغمة الكلام وموضوعه مقابلة لها أثر من الوجهة الفنية. فمثلاً يقول النابغة الذبياني :
ميلــــوا إلى الــدار مـن ليلى نحييـهـــا نـعــم ونســـألهـا عن بعــض أهليـهــــا
حيث ينقلك إلى جو عاشق يهيم ويتأمل وتهفو نفسه برقة وحنان إلى آثار الحبيب بما في البيت من نعومة الحروف وكثرة المدود وحسن توزعها وجمال تركيب الألفاظ .
ويقول البحتري متحدثاً عن الذئب :
عوى ثـــم أقـعــى فارتجــزت فهجتـــــه فأقـبــــل مثــــل البـرق يتبعه الرعد
فينقل تتابع حركات الذئب السريع في ألفاظ قصيرة الأوزان متوالية الحركات .
وقد بلغت هذه الخاصة الموسيقية ذروتها في التركيب القرآني، فأنت تحس، مثلاً في سورة العاديات ، عدو الخيل : (( والعاديات ضبحاً. فالموريات قدحاً. فالمغيرات صبحاً. فأثرن به نقعاً. فوسطن به جمعاً )).
وكان لأوزان الألفاظ أثر في جمال الكتابة العربية، فالكلمات التي على وزن واحد تتشابه ألفاظها الكتابية مثل الكلمات على وزن فاعل أو على وزن مفعول. إن هذه الكلمات في التركيب يكون منها ما يشبه الزخارف العربية .
وتتأرجح الصيغ بين الثبات والتطور، والثبات غالب ولا يسبب هذا جمود العربية، فإن لها على حالتها الحاضرة من الصيغ والأبنية غنى لا تضارعها فيه لغة أخرى من اللغات الراقية التي تفي بحاجات الإنسان في مثل هذا العصر .
إن الإخلال بهذه الأبنية وإفسادها إفساد لنظام اللغة، فلذلك كان العرب إذا أدخلوا كلمة أعجمية احتاجوا إليها صاغوها على نماذج ألفاظهم وبنوها على أحد أبنيتهم وجعلوها على أحد أوزانهم .
وبين العربية والطبيعة صلة وثقى، فالأجسام في الطبيعة على كثرتها ترجع إلى عناصر بسيطة محدودة العدد تتشابه وتختلف بحسب تشابه تركيب مادتها واختلافه. وكذلك اللغة العربية ترجع كلماتها التي لا تكاد تحصى إلى عناصر محدودة ثابتة هي الحروف. وفي الطبيعة تشابه ونمطية وتكرر، فللشجرة مهما كان نوعها أوراق وأغصان جذع وثمر. وفي اللغة أيضاً تشابه بين أبنية الفاعلين والمفعولين والمكان والزمان. ولكل فرد من أفراد الجنس الواحد في الطبيعة ذاتيته مع مشابهته لسائر أفراد الجنس. وكذلك للفظ ذاتيته مع مشابهته لسائر الألفاظ المشتركة معه في الأصل أو البناء والصيغة. وفي الطبيعة تسلسل وتوارث يقابله تسلسل وتوارث في اللغة. وفي الطبيعة محافظة وتجديد، وكذلك في اللغة محافظة وتجديد أيضاً .
4 – التعـريـب :
يتشابه نظام العربية مع نظام المجتمع العربي. فكما يرتبط أفراد المجتمع العربي وقبائله بصلات القربى والنسب والتضامن والتعاون، ترتبط ألفاظها في نسق خاص في حروفها وأصواتها، ومادتها وتركيبها ، وهيئتها وبنائها .
وحين يدخل غريب على المجتمع فلا بد لـه لكي يصبح عضواً فيه من أن يلتزم بأخلاقه وعاداته، فكذلك اللفظة الأعجمية إذا دخلت يجب أن تسير على أوزان العربية وهيئاتها وصيغها لكي تصبح عضواً كامل العضوية في الأسرة اللغوية .
ويُستعمل في العربية مصطلح التعريب بينما في اللغة الأجنبية استعارة emprunt. والتعريب أحد مظاهر التقاء العربية بغيرها من اللغات على مستوى المفردات. 
وكانت الألفاظ الدخيلة في العصر الجاهلي قليلة محدودة تتصل بالأشياء التي لم يعرفها العرب في حياتهم. وهي محصورة في ألفاظ تدل على أشياء مادية لا معنوية مثل : كوب - مسك - مرجان - درهم.. وتعود قلة الدخيل إلى سببين : انغلاقهم على أنفسهم واعتدادهم بأنفسهم وبلغتهم .
أما بعد الإسلام فقد اتصلت العربية باللغات الأخرى فانتقلت إليها ألفاظ جديدة تتعلق كلها بالمحسوسات والماديات مثل أسماء الألبسة والأطعمة والنباتات والحيوان وشؤون المعيشة أو الإدارة. وقد انعدم التأثير في الأصوات والصيغ والتراكيب .
إن هذا الداخل على الغالب لم يبق على حاله بل صيغ في قالب عربي، ولذلك كانت المغالاة والإكثار من الغريب وفسح المجال من غير قيد مظهراً من مظاهر النـزعة الشعوبية في الميدان اللغوي قديماً وحديثاً .
وكانت طريقة العرب في نقل الألفاظ الأجنبية أو التعريب تقوم على أمرين :
أ – تغيير حروف اللفظ الدخيل، وذلك بنقص بعض الحروف أو زيادتها مثل :
برنامه ـــــــــــــــــــــ> برنامج - بنفشه ـــــــــــــــــــــ> بنفسج
أو إبدال حرف عربي بالحرف الأعجمي :
بالوده ـــــــــــــــــــــ> فالوذج - برادايس ـــــــــــــــــــــ> فردوس
ب – تغيير الوزن والبناء حتى يوافق أوزان العربية ويناسب أبنيتها فيزيدون في حروفه أو ينقصون، ويغيرون مدوده وحركاته، ويراعون بذلك سنن العربية الصوتية كمنع الابتداء بساكن، ومنع الوقوف على متحرك ، ومنع توالي ساكنين ...
وأكثر ما بقي على وزنه وأصله من الألفاظ هو من الأعلام : سجستان – رامهرمز..
أما دليلهم إلى معرفة الدخيل فهو إحدى ثلاث طرق :
أ – فقدان الصلة بينه وبين إحدى مواد الألفاظ العربية :
بستان : ليس في العربية مادة بست .
ب – أن يجتمع فيه من الحروف ما لا يجتمع في الكلمة العربية :
ج ق جوسق – ج ص جَِصّ – ج ط طازج ...
ج – أن أن تكون على وزن ليس في العربية :
إِبْرَيْسَم إفعيلل – آجر فاعُلّ ..
(أحسن الحرير )
5 – خصائص معانـي الألفـاظ العربيـة :
تقوم طريقة العربية في وضع الألفاظ وتسمية المسميات على الأمور التالية :
أ - اختيار صفة من صفات الشيء الذي يراد تسميته أو بعض أجزائه أو نواحيه أو تحديد وظيفته وعمله واشتقاق لفظ يدل عليه .
ب - تحتفظ العربية بالمعاني الأصلية الدالة على أمثال هذه المسميات ، فألفاظها معللة على عكس غيرها من اللغات التي لا تحتفظ بهذه المعاني .
ج - الإشارة إلى أخص صفات المسمى وأبرزها أو إلى عمله الأساسي ووظيفته، على عكس اللغات الأجنبية التي تشير إلى ظاهره وشكله الخارجي أو تركيبه وأجزائه. فمثلاً تسمية الدراجة في العربية تشير إلى وظيفتها وعملها وحركتها. أما في الفرنسية فإن bicyclette (ذات الدولابين) تشير إلى أجزائها وتركيبها وحالتها الساكنة. ومثل ذلك السيارة التي تشير تسميتها إلى عملها بينما في الفرنسية كلمة automobile تعني المتحرك بنفسه.
ويظهر تفكير العرب وحياتهم واضحين جليين في مفردات لغتهم، فكلمة العامل، مثلاً بعد الإسلام، أخذت معنى الوالي والحاكم، وهذا يدل على أن الولاية عمل من الأعمال وليست استبداداً، وأن الحكم تكليف وليس تشريفاً. ولفظ ( المرأ ) للمذكر و (المرأة) للمؤنث يدل على تساوي الرجل والمرأة عندهم في الأصل. والمروءة هي الصفات المستحسنة المأخوذة من أخلاق الإنسان ذكراً كان أو أنثى .
وللغة العربية طريقة في تصنيف الموجودات، فمفرداتها تدل على أن العرب صنفوا الوجود تصنيفاً شاملاً دقيقاً منطقياً يدعو إلى الدهشة والتعجب، ويدل على مستوى فكري قلما وصلت إليه الأمم في مثل هذا الطور المبكر من تاريخ حياتها .
وهناك ألفاظ تدل على الموجودات بمجموعها مثل ( العالَم) و (العالَمين ) فهي تشتمل على الخلق كله. وكذلك الشهادة ( الحس) وعكسه الغيب .
وتظهر في الألفاظ العربية أنواع الموجودات كالنبات والحيوان. ويتضمن الحيوانُ الإنسانَ والوحوش والطير والسباع والهوامَّ والسوائم والحشراتِ والجوارحَ والبغاث .
وتظهر أيضاً الأخلاق والمشاعر كالمكارم والمثالب، والمحاسن والمساوئ ، والفرح والحزن، والحسيات والمجردات .
ولم تقتصر العربية على الحسيات كما تقتصر كل لغة في طورها الابتدائي. فبالإضافة إلى ما فيها مما لا يكاد يحصى من الألفاظ الدالة على الحسيات لم تهمل المعنويات والمجردات. إننا نجد في العربية سعة وغزارة في التعبير عن أنواع العواطف والمشاعر الإنسانية. كما أنهها اشتملت على الكلمات الدالة على الطباع والأفعال والمفاهيم الخلقية. واشتملت كذلك على المفاهيم الكلية والمعاني المجردة. لقد جمع العرب في لغتهم بين الواقعية الحسية والمثالية المعنوية ، فالمادية دليل الاتصال بالواقع ، والتجريد دليل ارتقاء العقل .
ولها باع في الدقة والخصوص والعموم، إذ تمتاز برقة تعبيرها والقدرة على تمييز الأنواع المتباينة، والأفراد المتفاوتة، والأحوال المختلفة سواء في ذلك الأمور الحسية والمعنوية. فإذا رجعنا إلى معاجم المعاني وجدنا أموراً عجباً. فتحت المشي الذي هو المعنى العام أنواع عديدة من المشي :
درج حبا حجل خطر دلف هدج رسف اختال تبختر تخلج
أهطع هرول تهادى تأود...
والأمثلة كثيرة في كتب معاجم المعاني كفقه اللغة للثعالبي وهو مجلد صغير، والمخصص لابن سيده الذي يقع في 17 جزءاً .
ومن ضروب الدقة ما يظهر في اقتران الألفاظ بعضها ببعض، فقد خصص العرب ألفاظاً لألفاظ ، وقرنوا كلمات بأخرى ولم يقرنوها بغيرها ولو كان المعنى واحداً. 
فقد قالوا في وصف شدة الشيء : ريح عاصف - برد قارس - حر لافح .
وفي وصف اللين : فراش وثير - ثوب لين - بشرة ناعمة - غصن لدن .
وكذلك في الوصف بالامتلاء، والوصف بالجدة، والوصف بالمهارة في الكتابة والخطابة والطب والصنعة ووصف الشيء بالارتفاع الحقيقي أو المجازي وغيرها وغيرها .
لا شك أن هذا التخصص في تراكيب العربية في النعت والإضافة والإسناد نوع من الدقة في التعبير، لأن هذه الألفاظ المخصصة ببعض المعاني والأحوال توحي إلى السامع الصورة الخاصة التي تقترن معها. فلفظ باسق يوحي إلى الذهن معنى الارتفاع وصورة الشجرة معاً، كما توحي كلمة وثير معنى اللين وصورة الفراش. وكثيراً ما يحتاج المتكلم إلى أن ينقل إلى مخاطبه هذه المعاني والصور متلازمة مقترنة ليكون أصدق تصويراً وأدق تعبيراً وأقدر على حصر الصورة المنقولة وتحديدها .
وفي العربية منـزلة للتخصيص والدقة والتعميم، فلا ينطبق عليها وصف الابتدائية لكثرة ما فيها من الألفاظ الدالة على الكليات والمفاهيم والمعاني العامة والمجردة . وما فيها من الدقة والتخصيص قرينة على أن أصحابها بلغوا درجة عالية في دقة التفكير ومزية وضوح الذهن وتحديد المقصود والدلالة. والمستعرض للشعر الجاهلي يجد نماذج من الوصف تتضمن الجزئيات والتفصيلات في الألوان والأشكال والحركات والمشاعر إلى جانب شعر الحكم الذي يتضمن قواعد عامة في الحياة ومعاني عالية من التعميم والتجريد .
إن دقة التعبير والتخصيص سبيل من سبل تكوين الفكر العلمي الواضح المحدد .
والتخصيص اللغوي والدقة في التعبير أداة لا بد منها للأديب لتصوير دقائق الأشياء وللتعبير عن الانفعالات والمشاعر والعواطف .
لقد ألف اللغويون العرب مؤلفات خاصة بإبراز الفروق بين الألفاظ مثل : الفروق لأبي هلال العسكري، وأدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة ، وفقه اللغة وأسرار العربية للثعالبي. ونجد مثل هذه الدقة في الوصف عند كثير من كتاب العربية في مختلف العصور ولا سيما في القرون الأربعة الأولى بعد الإسلام .
وفي العربية عموم وألفاظ عامة إذ يحتاج الإنسان في مراحل ارتقائه الفكري إلى ألفاظ دالة على معان عامة سواء في عالم المادة أو في عالم المعنويات. وسدت اللغة العربية هذه الحاجة، وأمدت المتكلم بما يحتاج إليه وبذلك استطاعت أن تكون لغة الفلسفة كما كانت لغة العلم والفن والشعر .
6 – الإيجــاز :
الإيجاز صفة واضحة في اللغة العربية . يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أوتيت جوامع الكلم )). ويقول العرب (( البلاغة الإيجاز )) و (( خير الكلام ما قلّ ودلّ )). وفي علم المعاني إيجاز قصر وإيجاز حذف .
الإيجاز في الحرف : والإيجاز في العربية على أنواع ، فمنها الإيجاز في الحرف، حيث تكتب الحركات في العربية عند اللبس فوق الحرف أو تحته بينما في اللغات الأجنبية تأخذ حجماً يساوي حجم الحرف أو يزيد عليه. وقد نحتاج في اللغة الأجنبية إلى حرفين مقابل حرف واحد في العربية لأداء صوت معين كالخاء (KH) مثلاً ولا نكتب من الحروف العربية إلا ما نحتاج إليه، أي ما نتلفظ به، وقد نحذف في الكتابة بعض ما نلفظ : لكن - هكذا - أولئك. بينما في الفرنسية نكتب علامة الجمع ولا نلفظها، وأحياناً لا تلفظ نصف حروف الكلمة. ونكتب في الإنكليزية حروفاً لا يمر اللسان عليها في النطق ، كما في كلمة (right) مثلاً التي نسقط عند النطق بها حرفين من حروفها (gh) نثبتهما في كتابتها .
وفي العربية إشارة نسميها ( الشدة )، نضعها فوق الحرف لندل على أن الحرف مكرر أو مشدد، أي أنه في النطق حرفان، وبذلك نستغني عن كتابته مكرراً، على حين أن الحرف المكرر في النطق في اللغة الأجنبية مكرر أيضاً في الكتابة على نحو (frapper) و (recommondation) .
ونحن في العربية قد نستغني كذلك بالإدغام عن كتابة حروف بكاملها، وقد نلجأ إلى حذف حروف. فنقول ونكتب ( عَمَّ ) عوضاً عن ( عن ما ) و ( مِمَّ ) عوضاً عن ( من ما ) و (بِمَ) عوضاً عن ( بما ) ومثلها ( لِمَ ) عوضاً عن ( لِما ) .
الإيجاز في الكلمات : وبمقارنة كتابة بعض الكلمات بين العربية والفرنسية والإنكليزية نجد الفرق واضحاً :
العربية وحروفهاالفرنسية وحروفهاالإنكليزية وحروفهاأم 2mère 4mother 6أب 2père 4father 6أخ 2frère 5brother 7​وليست العربية كاللغات التي تهمل حالة التثنية لتنتقل من المفرد إلى الجمع، وهي ثانياً لا تحتاج للدلالة على هذه الحالة إلى أكثر من إضافة حرفين إلى المفرد ليصبح مثنى، على حين أنه لا بد في الفرنسية من ذكر العدد مع ذكر الكلمة وذكر علامة الجمع بعد الكلمة :
الباب البابان - البابين les deux portes the two doors
الإيجاز في التراكيب : والإيجاز أيضاً في التراكيب ، فالجملة والتركيب في العربية قائمان أصلاً على الدمج أو الإيجاز . ففي الإضافة يكفي أن تضيف الضمير إلى الكلمة وكأنه جزء منها :
كتابه son livre كتابهم leur livre
وأما إضافة الشيء إلى غيره فيكفي في العربية أن نضيف حركة إعرابية أي صوتاً بسيطاً إلى آخر المضاف إليه فنقول كتاب التلميذ ومدرسة التلاميذ، على حين نستعمل في الفرنسية أدوات خاصة لذلك فنقول : le livre de l’élève ، l’école des élèves .
وأما في الإسناد فيكفي في العربية أن تذكر المسند والمسند إليه وتترك لعلاقة الإسناد العقلية المنطقية أن تصل بينهما بلا رابطة ملفوظة أو مكتوبة، فنقول مثلاً ( أنا سعيد ) على حين أن ذلك لا يتحقق في اللغة الفرنسية أو الإنكليزية ، ولا بد لك فيهما مما يساعد على الربط فتقول : 
( je suis heureux ) ، ( I am happy ) .
وتستعمل هاتان اللغتـان لذلك طائفـة من الأفعـال المساعدة مثل (avoir , étre) في الفرنسـية و (to have , to be) في الإنكليزية .
كما أن الفعل نفسه يمتاز في العربية باستتار الفاعل فيه أحياناً، فنقول (أكتب) مقدرين الفاعل المستتر، بينما نحتاج إلى البدء به منفصلاً دوماً مقدماً على الفعل كما هو الأمر في الفرنسية (je-tu…) وفي الإنكليزية (I , you ...). وكذلك عند بناء الفعل للمجهول يكفي في العربية أن تغير حركة بعض حروفه فتقول : كُتب على حين نقول بالفرنسية ( il a été écrit ) وفي الإنكليزية ( it was written ) .
وفي العربية إيجاز يجعل الجملة قائمة على حرف : فِ ( وفى يفي )، و (ع) من وعى يعي، و ( ق ) من وفى يفي، فكل من هذه الحروف إنما يشكل في الحقيقة جملة تامة لأنه فعل وقد استتر فيه فاعله وجوباً .
وفي العربية ألفاظ يصعب التعبير عن معانيها في لغة أخرى بمثل عددها من الألفاظ كأسماء الأفعال . 
نقول في العربية : ( هيهات ) ونقول في الإنكليزية ( it is too far ) 
( شتان ) ( there is a great difference )
وحرف الاستقبال مثل : ( سأذهب ) ( I shall go ) 
والنفي أسلوب في العربية يدل على الإيجاز :
العربية : ( لم أقابله ) ، الإنكليزية : ( I did not meet him ) 
الفرنسية : ( Je ne l’ai pas rencontré )
العربية : ( لن أقابله ) ، الإنكليزية : ( I will never meet him )
الفرنسية : ( Je ne le rencontrerai jamais )
الإيجاز في اللغـة المكتوبـة :
فمثلاً سورة ( الفاتحة ) المؤلفة في القرآن من 31 كلمة استغرقت ترجمتها إلى الإنكليزية 70 كلمة .
ويقول الدكتور يعقوب بكر في كتاب ( العربية لغة عالمية : نشر الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية بالقاهرة 1966 ) : (( إذا ترجمنا إلى العربية كلاماً مكتوباًُ بإحدى اللغات الأوروبية كانت الترجمة العربية أقل من الأصل بنحو الخمس أو أكثر .))​


----------



## gamehdi (10 أغسطس 2007)

*اهمية اللغة العربية ومكانتها تتمة*

*أثر اللغة العربية في اللغات الأخرى :
*إن الكلمات العربية في اللغات الإسلامية : الفارسية والتركية والأوردية والمالاوية والسنغالية أكثر من أن تحصى. والكلمات العربية في الإسبانية والبرتغالية ثم في الألمانية والإيطالية والإنكليزية والفرنسية ليست قليلة أيضاً .
لقد التقت العربية بالفارسية والسريانية والقبطية والبربرية. وكان عندها أسباب القوة، فهي لغة القرآن، وتتميز ببناء قوي محكم، وتملك مادة غزيرة .
لقد حملت رسالة الإسلام فغنيت بألفاظ كثيرة جديدة للتعبير عما جاء به الإسلام من مفاهيم وأفكار ونظم وقواعد سلوك. وأصبحت لغة الدين والثقافة والحضارة والحكم في آن واحد .
غزت العربية اللغات الأخرى كالفارسية والتركية والأوردية والسواحلية فأدخلت إليها حروف الكتابة وكثيراً من الألفاظ. وكان تأثيرها في اللغات الأخرى عن طريق الأصوات والحروف والمفردات والمعاني والتراكيب .
وأدى اصطدام العربية باللغات الأخرى إلى انقراض بعض اللغات وحلول العربية محلها كما حصل في العراق والشام ومصر, وإلى انزواء بعضها كالبربرية وانحسار بعضها الآخر كالفارسية .
لقد أصبحت لغات الترك والفرس والملايو والأوردو تكتب جميعها بالحروف العربية . وكان للعربية الحظ الأوفر في الانبثاث في اللهجات الصومالية والزنجبارية لرجوع الصلة بين شرق إفريقيا وجزيرة العرب إلى أقدم عصور التاريخ .
*التحديات أمام اللغة العربية :
*سأل طالب في بيروت أستاذه عن المعنى العربي لمصطلح أجنبي, فقال لـه الأستاذ : وهل العربية لغة ؟!
لقد اتخذت محاولات الطعن في العربية أشكالاً ومظاهر شتى, فهي تلبس تارة ثوب الطعن في الأدب القديم وصحته, وتظهر تارة بمظهر تشجيع اللهجات المحلية لتفتيت اللغة الواحدة وتمزيق الناطقين بها, وتارة تلبس ثوب الثورة على القديم والدعوة إلى التجديد. فمن مناد بالتمرد على الأسلوب العربي القديم, وهو لا يتمرد في حقيقته على قِدَم الأسلوب وإنما يتمرد على صحة اللغة وسلامتها, ومن قائل بضيق العربية وقصر باعها عن مواكبة الحضارة, ومن مصرح بهجر الحرف العربي إلى الحرف اللاتيني, ومن داع إلى تغيير القواعد.. ومن داعٍ للاعتراف بالعلمية وما فيها من أدب وفن .! ويلبس كل ذلك ثوب الإصلاح اللغوي .
وبلغ الأمر بأحدهم أنه لا يرى سبباً لهزيمة العرب إلا لغتهم الفصحى, أو يراها من أسباب هزيمتهم. وثان نظر إلى تخلف العرب العلمي في عصر الذرة فأعلن أنه لا يرى لهذا سبباً غير تمسك العرب بلغتهم في مراحل التعليم عامة والتعليم العالي منها خاصة. وثالث لم يجد داء عند العرب أخطر من بقاء الحروف العربية في أيدي أصحابها, فدعا إلى نبذها وإحلال الحروف اللاتينية محلها.
ودعا آخرون إلى اللهجات المحلية وتشجيع دراسة تلك اللهجات باسم البحث العلمي في علم اللغة وفقهها, كما دعوا إلى العامية ودراستها. وما هذا إلا دعوةٌ مفرقة ممزقة بطريقة علمية في عصر تبحث فيه الأمة عن وحدتها وترفع فيه شعار قوميتها. ولقد تأسى كثير من أصحاب هذه الدعوات بما فعله مصطفى كمال أتاتورك في تركية حين نبذ الحروف العربية وكتب اللغة التركية بالحروف اللاتينية فقطع بذلك كل صلة للشعب التركي بمحيطه الشرقي والعربي والإسلامي ظناً منه أن ذلك يجعل تركية في صدارة العالم المتقدم .
ويقول الإنكليزي ( ويلكوكس ) : (( إن العامل الأكبر في فقد قوة الاختراع لدى المصريين هو استخدامهم اللغة العربية الفصحى في القراءة والكتابة )). وما يزال أحد الشوارع في حي (الزمالك) بالقاهرة يحمل اسمه .
ودفعت هذه الاتهامات أحد المفكرين إلى أن يصرخ من المرارة : (( من حق إسرائيل أن تحيي العبرية الميْتة, ومن واجبنا أن نميت العربية الحية )). ويقول الدكتور عمر فروخ في هذا المعنى : (( أعجب من الذين يدرسون اللغات الميْتة, ثم يريدون أن يميتوا لغة حية كالعربية .))
إن من يراجع الوثائق التي بدأت بها عملية الاحتلال البريطاني لمصر يكتشف أن أول أعمال الاحتلال هو وضع الخطة لحطم اللغة، يبدو ذلك واضحاً في تقرير لورد دوفرين عام 1882 حين قال : إن أمل التقدم ضعيف ( في مصر) ما دامت العامة تتعلم اللغة العربية الفصيحة .
وقد توالت هذه الحرب ليس في مصر وحدها بل في الشام والمغرب بأقطاره كلها في محاولات قدمها كرومر وبلنت من ناحية ولويس ماسينيون وكولان في المغرب. ثم تقدم رجال يحملون أسماء عربية للعمل بعد أن مهد لهم الطريق ويلكوكس والقاضي ديلمور، وحيل بين اللغة العربية وبين أحكام المحاكم المختلطة والأجنبية .
وكان التعليم في البلاد العربية المحتلة يتم كله باللغات الأجنبية ( الإنجليزية في مصر والسودان والعراق ) والفرنسية في (سورية وتونس والجزائر والمغرب)، فقد كانت لحظة النفوذ الأجنبي ترمي إلى :
أولاً : تحويل أبجدية اللغات الإقليمية إلى اللاتينية وكانت تكتب أساساً بالحروف العربية ، كما حدث في إندونيسيا وبعض بلاد إفريقية وآسية .
ثانياً : تقديم اللغات الأجنبية في الأقطار الإسلامية على اللغة العربية .
ثالثاً : تقديم اللهجات واللغات المحلية وتشجيعها والدعوة إلى كتابة اللغة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية.
رابعاً : ابتعاث الطلاب إلى الغرب لدراسة لغاته، وكان ذلك إيماناً بأن اللغة هي الوجه الثاني للفكر، وأن من يجيد لغة لا بد أن يعجب بتاريخها وفكرها ويصير له انتماء من نوع ما إلى هذه الأمة .
وكانت الحملة على اللغة العربية الفصحى من خلال حجج ضعيفة واهية منها : صعوبة اللغة، ومنها التفاوت بينها وبين العامية .
وكان فرض اللغات الأجنبية في مختلف أقطار الأمة الإسلامية عاملاً هاماً في فرض ثقافاتها ووجهة نظر أهلها وفي الوقوف موقف الإعجاب بالغاصب والعجز عن مواجهته. ومن يدرس تجارب التعليم الغربي في البلاد العربية يجد الولاء الواضح للنفوذ الغربي .
وفي البلاد الإسلامية غير العربية فعل الأجنبي فعله في إفريقية وآسيا خاصة ففي إفريقية عمد الإنجليز في نيجيريا إلى نقل حروف اللغات المحلية من العربية إلى الحروف اللاتينية فضلاً عن عملية القضاء على كتب التراث الإسلامي التي تعرضت للحريق للقضاء على كل أثر علمي عربي بعد قطع التيار الحضاري العربي القادم من شمال إفريقية ومصر .
وفي غرب إفريقية عمد الاستعمار الفرنسي إلى القضاء على العربية بعد معركة مع اللغة العربية في الجزائر خلال مائة عام كاملة .
وقد جاء هذا كله بعد أن بلغت اللغة العربية كل وصف حتى أصبحت لغة التخاطب بين قبائل نصف القارة كما أشار إلى ذلك ( توماس أرنولد) في كتابه (( الدعوة إلى الإسلام ))، وبعد أن كانت بعوث إفريقية ترسل إلى مكة المكرمة والأزهر أصبحت ترسل إلى الغرب .
وبعد أن كانت اللغة العربية قد شاركت بحروفها وألفاظها في كل اللغات الأساسية في إفريقية وهي الهوسا والماندنجو والوولوف والسواحلية والصومالية ولغات النيجر والدناكل في إثيوبيا وإرتيريا، عمد النفوذ الأجنبي إلى إيقاف كل ذلك وإحياء الثقافات الإفريقية القديمة وصبغها بصبغة إقليمية تساعد على إثارة التعصب وإقامة القوميات المحدودة المحلية في نطاق قبلي ليستغلوا هذه الروح في إقامة سد مرتفع في وجه انتشار اللغة العربية مع نشر الثقافة الإنجليزية والفرنسية من خلال اللغتين ليتحقق الاستعمار الثقافي الكامل .
وهكذا أصبحت اللغتان الإنجليزية والفرنسية - كل في منطقة سيطرتها - لغة أساسية في مراحل التعليم المختلفة، وغلبت اللهجات القومية ولغة المستعمر ليس على مناهج التعليم فحسب بل على أعمال المصارف والمحاكم والدواوين .
أما في آسيا فقد استطاعت اللغات الأجنبية في جنوب شرق آسيا ( الملايو - إندونيسيا - تايلاند ) السيطرة ، وتراجعت اللغة العربية ثم تراجعت الحروف العربية أيضاً في تركيا وإندونيسيا.
وفي إندونيسيا وأرخبيل الملايو نجد الصورة قاتمة، فقد تعرضت إندونيسيا بعد الاستقلال للتحديات في مجال اللغة فكتبت اللغة الأندونيسية بالخط الروماني (اللاتيني) بدلاً من الخط العربي المحلي، وأصبحت العربية لغة أجنبية لا يقرؤون ولا يكتبون بها، وأصبح العدد الأكبر قادراً على أن يقرأ اللغات الغربية وخاصة الإنجليزية .

وإذا أردنا حصر التحديات التي واجهتها اللغة العربية فإننا نلخصها بالتالي :
 استبدال العامية بالفصحى .
 تطوير الفصحى حتى تقترب من العامية .
 الهجوم على الحروف العربية والدعوة إلى استعمال الحروف اللاتينية .
 إسقاط الإعراب في الكتابة والنطق .
 الدعوة إلى إغراق العربية في سيل من الألفاظ الأجنبية .
 محاولة تطبيق مناهج اللغات الأوروبية على اللغة العربية ودراسة اللهجات والعامية .
*المــواجـــهــــة :
*وقبل الدخول في المواجهة علينا أن نشخص الأمراض التي نعاني منها على المستوى اللغوي فالتشخيص نصف العلاج .
إن التردي في عصور الانحطاط كان عاملاً من عوامل ضعفنا اللغوي، وهذا التردي لم يكن مقصوراً على العامة من الناس بل شمل العلماء والفقهاء حتى كان يعجز الكثير منهم عن كتابة رسالة خالية من العجمة، بريئة من الركاكة أو العامية، سليمة من الخطأ. وكانت دروس الفقه والدين بل دروس النحو والبلاغة تلقى بلغة مشوبة بالعامية منحطة عن الفصحى. أما أساليب العرب الفصيحة والكلام البليغ فقد كانوا بعيدين عنه كل البعد، وكل ما تصبو إليه النفوس وترتفع إليه المطامح أن يقلد الكاتب أسلوب الحريري في مقاماته أو القاضي الفاضل في رسائله ومكاتباته .
لقد اختفت الفروق اللغوية وأصبحت الألفاظ المتقاربة مترادفة. ولم يبق الترادف مزية من مزايا العربية بل مرضاً من أمراضها الوافدة المنتشرة، وغلب على الناس استعمال الألفاظ في معانيها العامة فضاعت من اللغة بل من التفكير مزية الدقة التي عرفت بها العربية في عصورها السالفة، وأدى ذلك إلى تداخل معاني الألفاظ حين فَقَدت الدقة واتصفت بالعموم، وفقد الفكر العربي الوضوح حين فقدته اللغة نفسها، واتصفت بالغموض ، وانفصلت الألفاظ عن معانيها في الحياة وأصبحت عالماً مستقلاً يعيش الناس في جوه بدلاً من أن يعيشوا في الحياة ومعانيها .
إن الموقف يلقي أمامنا مشكلة النهوض باللغة العربية وقدرتها على الوفاء بحاجات أهلها في هذه الحياة الجديدة سواء في ميدان العلوم أو الفن أو الأدب بأغراضه وآفاقه الحديثة، أو في ميدان الحياة العملية بما فيها من مستحدثات لا ينقطع سيلها. كما يدفعنا باتجاه التحرر من آثار عصور الانحطاط من جهة ومن التقليد الأجنبي والعجمة الجديدة التي أورثنا إياها عصر الاستعمار والنفوذ الأجنبي من جهة أخرى .
إن المطلوب تكوين وعي لغوي صحيح يساير وعينا السياسي والفكري بل هو الأساس لتكوين تفكيرنا تكويناً صحيحاً، والأخذ بأيدينا نحو الوحدة اللغوية والتحرر اللغوي والقضاء على التجزئة والشعوبية أو النفوذ الأجنبي في ميدان اللغة والفكر .
إن التعليم الجامعي العلمي خاصة في كثير من أقطار العروبة ما زال باللغات الأجنبية : فهو إنكليزي في أقطار ، فرنسي في أقطار، روسي في أقطار، ولا توجد صيدلة عربية ولا طب عربي .
وما زال هناك إلى الآن من يجادل لإبقاء تدريس العلوم باللغات الأجنبية . لقد انقسم العرب إبان عهد الاستعمار إلى مجموعتين : الأولى هي الدول التي حافظت على اللغة العربية طوال فترات الاحتلال، ولكن العجب أن تتصاعد فيها آراء تشكك في صلاحية اللغة العربية لاحتواء العلوم الحديثة، والثانية هي مجموعة الدول التي استطاع المستعمر فرض لغته عليها، وهي على العكس بذلت جهوداً مضنية لاستعادة مكانة اللغة العربية. ومنذ سنوات ظهرت حلقة من برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس في محطة الجزيرة القطرية الفضائية كان موضوعها عن صلاحية اللغة العربية في تدريس العلوم، وكان النقاش بين أستاذين جامعيين عربيين : الأول يدعو إلى تدريس العلوم باللغة الإنكليزية وهو سوري، والثاني يدعو إلى تعريب التعليم وهو جزائري .
إن كثيراً من دعاة العروبة لا يحسنون لغتهم. وهذا ما دفع أحد المفكرين إلى القول بأن هناك إهانة توجه إلى العربية؛ تتجلى هذه الإهانة في ثلاثة أمور :
1 – السيل من الأفلام والمسلسلات والتمثيليات والمسرحيات والأغاني باللغة العامية .
2 – بعض الزعماء يخلط العربية بالعامية، وهم مولعون بخفض المرفوع وجر المنصوب . 
3 – تقليد المنتصر .
وإذا نظرنا إلى ما يفعل أصحاب اللغات الأخرى لخدمة لغاتهم لوجدنا أنفسنا مقصرين كثيراً. فالإنكليز مثلاً يفعلون العجب في تعميم لغتهم، ويبتكرون الحيل الطريفة لتحبيبها إلى النفوس حتى أصبحت الإنكليزية لغة العالم، ولغة العلم معاً .
وقد حفظ لنا تاريخنا جهود رواد بذلوا ما بوسعهم لخدمة هذه اللغة . فمثلاً لما تولى سعد زغلول وزارة المعارف في مصر كان التعليم في المراحل الأولى باللغة الإنكليزية ؛ كان كتاب الحساب المقرر على الصف الابتدائي تأليف (( مستر تويدي )) وكذلك سائر العلوم، فألغى سعد هذا كله، وأمر أن تدرس المقررات كلها باللغة العربية، وأن توضع مؤلفات جديدة باللغة القومية. وبذلك المسلك الناضج حفظ على مصر عروبتها. وهذا الصنيع دفع أحد المفكرين المصريين إلى القول : (( إن سعداً أحسن إلى جيلنا كله بجعلنا عرباً )) فكم سعداً نحتاج إليه ؟
ويسرني أن أختم بأبيات من قصيدة للدكتور عبد المعطي الدالاتي من وحي هذه المقالة :
لغتي عليا اللغاتِ *** قد سمتْ كالكوكبِ
جرسها بين اللغاتِ*** كرنين الذهبِ
قد غدت أخت الخلودِ*** بالكلام الطيّبِ
وفي كل آخر يحسن الحمد لله رب العالمين
منقققققووووووووللللللل​


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## أسد الاسلام (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا عى اهتمامك


----------



## electro-eng (18 نوفمبر 2007)

لازم الكل انه يستفيد م ن هالكلام المهم
اللغة العربية كل ما بقي لنا على ما أعتقد


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي 
واللغة العربية هي تاجنا


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر اللغة العربية هي لغة القرآن..


----------



## هكربوي (2 مارس 2008)

جزالك الله الف الف خير




مع تحيات هكر بوي


----------



## هكربوي (2 مارس 2008)

بس لغة القران مش لازم تتقارن مع الغات الاخرى وهي بيدون منازع الغة الاوضح والارقى والاجمل 

كفاية ان اول احرف نطق بها نور الكون هي حروفها وكفاية ان اول كلمة نزلت بالقران الكريم هي كلماتها


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

للاسف احس هاللغه في طريقها للاندثار 

الله يصلح حال العرب .........


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (29 أغسطس 2009)

بوركتم على هذا المجهود الطيب مشكورين


----------



## روزانا (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*اعتقاد ......*

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز ... ومجهود جميل جدا .... له الشكر عن استحقاق



مبتدئه قال:


> للاسف احس هاللغه في طريقها للاندثار
> 
> الله يصلح حال العرب .........


 
لغة القرآن لن تندثر ... هي لغة باقية ببقاء معجزتها ( القرآن الكريم ) ... فكيف تندثر وحافظها الله ؟؟!!!!
ليس معنى نطق ابنائها بلغات أخرى أنها تندثر، فإن كان أبناؤها مشغولون عنها فقد أوجد الله سبحانه وتعالى من ينجذب إليها من غير أبنائها .. فهي لغة الضاد الجاذبة المثيرة لأذهان الكثيرين والكثيرين


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يحفظ اللغة العربية من اهلها وبعدها بتفرج


----------



## somyya (2 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلموو


----------

